# Dexter Pictures



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of Dexter enjoying his favorite spot outside in the shade. The bone is a curly tendon and Dexter loves to chew on them.

Dexter is 7 months old, ten pounds, and teeth still coming in.

Next week is groom week!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute, cute pictures.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh my goodness what a gorgeous big boy Dexter is.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Dexter is so handsome. He's getting to be such a big boy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks so happy stretched out in the grass with his Flossie! He's beautiful.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a sweetie pie.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a life, huh? Sprawled out in the grass, chewing a flossie and looking like a handsome happy Hav. Wow, he is growing. Thanks for posting some updated pictures. I love watching them grow up.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh I love the white and black hav's....well I love them all  He is getting so big in comparison against your avatar. Such a sweetie!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I really like seeing the puppy photos and then the current ones to see how much they change as they grow.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

He's really growing up! Handsome boy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's growing up! Thanks for the updated picture, it is fun to see them grow!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Molly checked out his pics ,and she thinks he's a hunk. She likes two-toners


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dexter is adorable! I love his white "toupee" lol


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Dexter is looking very handsome. I really love the black and white color, too! He hasn't faded at all either.
Gina


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

What a cutie, and he sure looks happy with life!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I look at the pictures of Dexter in this thread and I am so surprised that Dexter looks like a different dog when he is groomed! 

When you are able to see the cute expression on a Hav, it melts your heart!


----------



## bamagirl92 (Jun 6, 2009)

I love his coloring, what a handsome dog.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Dexter is gorgeous.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter was very restless and anxious tonight....we finally had to go outside and run Dexter to get out that energy out of him. 

Thanks everyone for the wonderful compliments. He has LOTS of energy! And can be so hard headed with selective listening. Training is fun and he loves it! Dexter is a true velco dog.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*He is a beauty...*

Such a big boy now...gorgeous.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh no I always think of Dexter being a little puppy and he is looking all grown up. Is he named after the TV show of the same name? It is one of my favorite, can't wait for it to come back on.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw Dexter is a cutie. Selective listeing mmm sounds like hubby. hahaha


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> Oh no I always think of Dexter being a little puppy and he is looking all grown up. Is he named after the TV show of the same name? It is one of my favorite, can't wait for it to come back on.


Yes! Prior to Dexter, I use to watch movies and really got into my Netflix and saw a Dexter show and I WAS HOOKED BIG TIME!!!!!

I am no longer watching movies! I do not have time now that Dexter is here! I actually canceled my Netflix. I am lucky if I can get on the computer without Dexter wanting to play all the time! IWAP! Dexter needs a playmate!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great name. I also got hooked last fall on the Dexter series and wanted to know the back ground so I ask for the back years for Christmas. Much better gift than something you never wanted.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*One Month Post Groom*

I am doing my own trimming now, so let's see how the grooming progresses over the months.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He looks wonderful Linda. You are doing a fantastic job and I admire your courage.

Dexter looks so handsome and look at those precious eyes.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

He's ADORABLE!!! Where do you get the curly tendons??


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Good job - He really has sweet eyes!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter Pictures July 2009*



Mom2Izzo said:


> He's ADORABLE!!! Where do you get the curly tendons??


The tendons can be found at Petsmart.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I love your pictures of Dexter. He has such great markings!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Dexter is cute as he can be. You are doing a great job on the grooming!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow! Dexter looks fabulous! Not to mention cute as a button


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Dexter's coat is beautiful! Love his coloring!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful shots. He is so beautiful


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a sweet looking boy !


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Dexter is really cute! I love the way his tails curls up!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*After the Bath*

Dexter is almost 9 months. Weight 11 pounds. Hair growing out after groom about a month and half ago.

I am doing my own grooming now.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a cutie pie Dexter is. I cannot believe how much his hair has grown out. And I really admire you for doing your own grooming.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Dexter looks great, such a handsome boy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so glad the top of Dexter's head is finally getting a fluff to it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Groomed and 42day post groom.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree, the top looks much better now that it's growing out. He's so handsome.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank goodness hair grows! I did not realize how much I missed the hair on top of the head until it was gone!

This will give me the opportunity to work on the bangs like the "Sierra Bangs."


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw he so handsome.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter @ 10 months. Two months post groom.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He just keeps on getting more and more cute. He has the most expressive eyes. I love his hair that length.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> He just keeps on getting more and more cute. He has the most expressive eyes. I love his hair that length.


Just what I was going to say! I love his hair as well. I wish I could take this picture to my groomer.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

What a very good looking boy!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Short hair, long hair, bangs, no bangs........Dexter is handsome!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Patti McNeil said:


> Short hair, long hair, bangs, no bangs........Dexter is handsome!!!!


You are too Sweet!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> He just keeps on getting more and more cute. He has the most expressive eyes. I love his hair that length.


Sharlene,

Dexter is so easy to maintain at this length.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

hedygs said:


> Just what I was going to say! I love his hair as well. I wish I could take this picture to my groomer.


Just COPY Dexter's picture. I would think Dexter's hair is at least 1 1/2 inches every place except for the legs, which are probably 2 inches. Do not cut the tail! .


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Dexter is darling!

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

He is so adorable. What sweet eyes.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Linda, great job with Dexter's grooming. I like the hair grown in at the top. He's adorable!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

So adorable! I love seeing pics of Dexter, since my guy has the same coloring ~ just 5 months younger.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments on Dexter. I love the hair on top of Dexter's head too. I have been playing with Dexter's bangs as they grow out. I am determined Dexter is going to have a little bangs and little fluff on the top of his head. So............I am working on it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Updating Dexter's pictures. 

Cut the front nails.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Such a cutie - love those eyes!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Cute kissable face.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a sweetheart.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*September 15, 2009*

A few pictures of Dexter with his hair getting a little longer. I am slowly working on the bangs. Dexter has not had a trim for about 3-4 weeks, I think.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Handsome Dexter !!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Adorable! You are doing such a great job of grooming him. I hope it works out that we can all get to the GA playdate - could use some tips!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Kathie said:


> Adorable! You are doing such a great job of grooming him. I hope it works out that we can all get to the GA playdate - could use some tips!


The Georgia play date is a NO GO for me. I like to work Fri/Sat/Sun and this schedule was filled out and handed in in early August I think. Thank you for the compliments on Dexter, I am learning and having fun.

I am sure glad I pay the bills! I am really curious on how much I have spent on Dexter this year............maybe....I don't want to know!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Dexter is as cute as can be. You're doing an excellent job on his grooming!
Gina


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Dexter is so cute. You are better off not knowing. Now if they become tax deductable..... LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm SURE I don't want to know, I'm even more sure I don't want DH to know!!! :nono:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*He is gorgeous!*

Are you showing him? He is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm SURE I don't want to know, I'm even more sure I don't want DH to know!!! :nono:


ROFL I hear that loud and clear Anne. I pay the bills here so hubby need never know. hahahaha


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is a pet.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Mine too...*

Mine are pets too...but they are champions to me!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> Mine are pets too...but they are champions to me!


How did you get started in Agility? I do not think I want to compete, I just want more exercise for Dexter.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*September27,2009*

This week's Dexter pictures. See.............I haven't gone totally crazy with the clippers! Dexter still does have some hair!

Hair is growing out and getting a scruffy looking. I am still working on the bang ledge, I think I got the ledge too short, but hair grows!

I really like the hair at the corners of the eyes shorter and the face more defined and chiseled looking like in the groomed picture.

I am letting Dexter's ear length grow, but they do need tidying

The last picture is Dexter groomed in August about 5-6 weeks ago.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You're doing a great job, Linda - Dexter looks wonderful!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Dexter looks so handsome. Great job.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*September 30, 2009*

Before Groom and After Groom. Wow! I love to see the pictures side by side, I can really tell the difference when Dexter is tidied up! I have got to even up that mustache or shorten, or whatever....


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE Dexter's cut!!! It's wonderful, you do a great job!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Look at the Difference!*

Dexter DOES NOT look like the same dog! I really think I like the puppy cut.

First picture is Dexter a little over 6 months and has never been trimmed.

Next picture is a current picture of Dexter in a puppy trim.

Look at those eyes!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

He is so cute. I love the puppy cut.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Great job, he looks wonderful!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dexter is quite the cutie, Linda!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Dexter is such a cutie! He looks a lot like Lola in his puppy pics. I hope Lola looks like Dexter when she gets a little older  I'm scared to take her to the groomer for the first time.....I read so many horror stories on here. I don't know if I could do the grooming myself, you do such a great job!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeee.....Thanks! Everytime I see Lola's pictures, I see Dexter as a puppy.

How do you like all the grooming that is needed for Lola? I remember brushing out Dexter constantly, at least 2-3 times a day because sticks, leaves or whatever stuck to his hair. With Dexter with a short haircut, grooming has been wonderful! 

I still like to comb out Dexter a little each day.

I am just starting to get Dexter use to line brushing. Dexter laying on his side is NOT is favorite position. 

I will say.....I did get carried away with the last groom. My little Dexter turned into a small black & white spaniel! I haven't posted any pictures of my spaniel.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh...I haven't seen Dexter in so long...he is adorable!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Good job Linda. Dexter is one handsome guy !!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm still working on getting Lola used to being brushed. For now, I use a flossie to distract her and then I start brushing/coming any area I can get to. I try to roll her over on her back with the flossie in my hand so I can get her tummy.....she can get pretty squirmy. Her face/beard is tough too. I'm hoping she'll eventually get used to it and be more willing to lie still. She gets excited when she sees the brush now because she knows she gets a special treat [I only give her the flossie when she gets brushed]. I'm dreading the blowing coat stage....oy!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Well....Dexter will be a year old and in a puppy cut.....so far...No blowing of the coat! Now.........that I have said this, it will probably happen soon! Me and my big mouth! :frusty:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

At a year old, he probably has at least began the dreadful BC. Evye's started at 9 months old and still is and Bentley has begun the daily matting ritual...oh we are having so much fun !!! We go for a 15-20 minute walk and then takes me the next 30 minutes to comb out the matt-prone areas. Needless to say our walks have been reduced and may cease until this awful stage is behind us.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......I sure am glad that Dexter is in a short cut!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! I can hardly wait for my puppies to grow.

Leena


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter was a year old on October 18th and I have NOT noticed lots of MATS while Dexter has been in his puppy coat. Dexter's brother "Ranger" is blowing his coat, I am told. 

I do find a mat now and then, but not massively matting all over. Lucky me!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Well....Dexter will be a year old and in a puppy cut.....so far...No blowing of the coat! Now.........that I have said this, it will probably happen soon! Me and my big mouth! :frusty:


Maybe not....Missy is over 2 yrs old now and never blew her coat. I do comb her 4-5 times a week though.

I cheated I didn't read the thread I just looked at all the great pictures of Dexter....you have done the BEST job of grooming him and I love his hair cuts.

I would let you cut my dogs hair and I don't say that about anyone, too bad you live so far away.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dexter 1-14-2010*

Recent pictures. Dexter was "closely" groomed in September 2009 and muzzle hair still growing out. Ear hair getting longer! Enjoy!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Dexter looks great! What doll.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Dexter is just beautiful! Thank you for sharing those pictures.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's such a handsome boy, and his coat looks great.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Dexter! you took my breath away! what a gorgeous boy! thanks for posting!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Dexter is gorgeous!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice new pictures, Linda! Dexter has a lovely coat and face!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Jan. 16, 2010*

A few more pictures, Dexter moves around so much when we are outside, it can be difficult to take pictures.

Maybe I need a new...........................camera!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Dexter has the cutest eyes. So expressive. I love his coat that length. As hard as I have tried for a nice long pony on Evye, her brothers have other ideas. 

Dexter is as cute as a button, as always.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a cutie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dexter has the sweetest face, doesn't he? Still and always a puppy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*April 2010*

Dexter was just bathed yesterday. I am trying my best to let Dexter go shaggy. I want to be able to see Dexter's eyes so, I will still be trying to adjust the bangs. The last body trim was September 2009 and eye trim was March 2009.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Dexter is looking really, really handsome.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow he is so handsome.


----------

